# When the past meets the future...



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is a great little video about a 97 year old grandfather discovering a Model S... you'll quickly realize by the way this is up in Canada since kms are mentioned several times and you hear the classical 'aout' sound in 'abaout'...  (in Ontario actually per the license plate you see at the end)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/18/a...7-year-old-grandpa-a-car-from-the-future/amp/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> This is a great little video about a 97 year old grandfather discovering a Model S... you'll quickly realize by the way this is up in Canada since kms are mentioned several times and you hear the classical 'aout' sound in 'abaout'...  (in Ontario actually per the license plate you see at the end)
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/18/a...7-year-old-grandpa-a-car-from-the-future/amp/


It's true. Now my dad is not close to 97, he just turned 60 (Model S for for the big 6...0....).

But I will say growing up my dad has had some cool cars from Corvettes to 911s to BMW M3, etc, but I have never seen him grin like he did when he first drove his Model S. It was like I had a glimpse of my dad as a 16 year old getting to drive for the first time.

These cars have an amazing effect on people!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This was such a great video to watch. I wish there were more videos of people's reactions to their first ride in a Tesla.
I had similar experience when my cousin brought his X to my Grandmother's 90th birthday family reunion.










She especially loved the Christmas easter egg!

https://jwardell.smugmug.com/Archive/n-52vfrG/2010s/2017/0708-Pennsylvania/i-XwsQ69G/A


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

A Tesla owner shows his 97-year-old Grandpa a car from the future! This video is adorable, and it sparks a question.

If you've shown your Tesla to an older family member or friend, what was the feature they got the biggest kick out of?  
source


----------



## ChargePoint (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry @Michael Russo! I searched first but I missed that you had already posted this awesome vid!

We're still curious if anyone else has shown their Tesla to an older family member or friend, and if so, what was the feature they got the biggest kick out of?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------

